# Eyewitness



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Here is an eyewitness account from Austria in the 1930's. Sorry it's so long.



> What I am about to tell you is something you've probably never heard or will ever read in history books.
> 
> I believe that I am an eyewitness to history. I cannot tell you that Hitler took Austria by tanks and guns; it would distort history. We elected him by a landslide - 98% of the vote.. I've never read that in any American publications. Everyone thinks that Hitler just rolled in with his tanks and took Austria by force.
> 
> ...


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

yes, over time anything is possible..


----------



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

The part about taking down the cross and replacing it with a picture of Hitler remindes me of a quote from a german woman that Glenn Beck quoted on his tv show. We are becoming like Nazi Germany or Communsist Russia. So many are ignorant of history, which repeates itself. God help us all.


----------

